# Primus Planes by E C Emmerich



## AllanFyfe (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello All,
I thought some of you might be interested in this review I've written on Primus Planes:
ECE make these planes and they push all the right buttons,
1) Extra tough chrome-vanadium steel plane iron that stays sharp longer than most, 
2) Easy adjustment, 
3) Light weight but quite capable of giving good results due to: 
4) Adjustable throat.
Now this last one is the refinement that lesser planes do not have, and this gives you the chance to take off a very fine shaving and get a high quality finish with ease.
Very unusually I saw one being used on TV the other night – it was a news item about the Beijing Olympics, and how everything was going according to plan; “Craftsmen were even using hand tools to finish the new running track which is made entirely of wood” and I could picture the ubiquitous white van on its way there in the early morning and the conversation in the front;
“But you said, “Just take this German plane and I’ll take you to the job, it’s a bit of finishing” What is it ?””
“Wait and see , we’ll be there in a minute” as they screech through the traffic.
Later, as they look at the running track;
“Why?” “Why no electricity ?”
“Well they say it’s in the National Interest, Smog problems, Coal - Fired Power Stations are polluting the atmosphere, and you will be doing your bit for the country if you finish this by hand.”
“But why me?”
“Look, stop moaning and get on with it. There’s a shed over there with sand-paper and cork blocks in it, and another shed with varnish”,
“What about face masks?”
“They’re in the shed with the varnish brushes, See you in a year.”


----------

